# 2015 Toro 826 OE wont turn over



## RCGA (Jan 3, 2019)

I have a 2015 Toro 826 OE that simply will not turn over

I have fresh premium gas, did an oil change at the end of last season (5W-30 synthetic), the weather has been above freezing for a past few days so nothing is frozen. 

Pull start won't turn it over. Electric start won't turn it over, either - although I do have limited power to moving the impeller and drive when attempting to turn it over with electric start. It sounds like it wants to turn over, but doesn't.

I've tried every combo of choke/no choke, gas on, gas off, full rev, low rev.

I've been priming it, too. Maybe it's flooded? I left it for a few days and still won't turn over. It definitely wasn't flooded initially. 

Haven't had a problem with it all season until out of the blue. Always turned over after a 2 or 3 pulls. 

Anything else I should consider?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

do you mean turn over as in starting, or turn over as in engine is frozen? If it is a case of cranking, but not starting, start with basics.Take off the shroud that is over the carb and try starting with starting with ether. If it pops , the problem isn't spark. Then start checking fuel delivery, to make sure fuel is getting to the carb. Then drop the bowl to the carb to see if there is a drop of water in the bowl.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

So... won’t turn over is a relative term for many. Are you saying that the engine literally will not turn over as in locked up and will not spin. Or simply not start?

If it is locked up, it’s likely that fuel has flooded the engine and you will need to address the float and needle in the carb. But for starters remove the spark plug and crank the engine to purge the cylinder of gas if it is flooded. Clean the plug and Check the gap. Try again.


----------



## aveteam (Sep 3, 2018)

You didn't mention if you tried this, but for the heck of it I'd pull the spark plug and see if maybe it isn't hydro-locked with fuel. You could also look in the cylinder with a flashlight and see if there is something else going on.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

RCGA said:


> ....
> Haven't had a problem with it all season until out of the blue. Always turned over after a 2 or 3 pulls...


I believe OP means it turns over,but won't start.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Turning over is what happens when you pull the cord or hit the starter button and the engine physically turns over. You're problem is it's not firing or starting.
As mentioned above I'd pull the plug and crank it over some by hand with the choke off and the throttle full just to pump some air through it in case it is flooded. Then I'd try to give it a squirt of starting fluid or just a dribble of fuel in the spark plug hole before putting the plug in and see if it fires at all.

.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF RCGA. If the engine is turning over but will not start, I would check the spark plug to see if it is wet or dry and replace the plug if it is wet. I the ignition key in or the switch set to run?


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

If your gas is E10 then there's a good chance that you carb is plugged. This has been happening to me more frequently with my out door power equipment lately.



Whimsey


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if possible you may want to pull the plug and try blowing it off and pull the engine over a few times to make sure you haven't flooded it. probably would also be a good idea to check for spark with the plug out. i would recommend trying it with full choke full throttle with the fuel on. that is how i usually start mine. even without a primer it should usually start after a pull or 2 like that.


----------

